# Fuming .... dont read if easily upset



## catcoonz

Look into my eyes,
What do you see,
Do you see my soul, am i happy, is there a glimmer of hope.
Do you see a terrified young cat whos owners have neglected me, or do i just give them a reason to treat me this way.
The pain i feel, am i better off being pts, or does somebody give me a chance of life.

Well, somebody is giving me the chance of life, the truth is this world is very cruel but there is hope.

You see, i am a living soul, i didnt ask for my home to be like this, i only wanted to be loved like any animal deserves, cuddles from my owner, some toys and food, well like any special cat deserves really, i just wanted to be loved.

At this very moment this cat possibly under a year old, could be just over, is at the vets having emergency treatment. His coat, long coated is so matted you cant tell where fur ends of skin starts, what i do know is underneath the fur are sores, he is entire, as you would expect from a selfish owner who cant be bothered, his genitals are so sore and red they are weeping, he crys when you touch him.

Now when i started rescuing i never in my lifetime expected to see anything like this, this is beyond neglect.

To all the cat lovers, i would kindly ask you to send positive vibes for this poor boy. Once i get him back from the vet tonight hopefully i will put a photo on of how he looks now after treatment, but what i can tell you is it wont be a nice photo, so please if you cant bear to look, i will give a warning, then dont click on the photo.

For now, i have a photo of the cats eyes, this just reflects the post i have started, dont worry, this photo is fine. 

If i have over steped the mark please delete my post, im very angry right now so i may have crossed the line, if i have i am truely sorry.:mad5:


----------



## flev

Oh catcoonz, what a terrible story - it sounds like it's even shocked you. Thank you for doing your best for this boy, and I am sending lots of healing vibes your way - mostly for him but also a few for you to heal the pain you must be feeling as well as the anger. Keeping my fingers and toes crossed that the vets can help him.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Oh CC, you must be distraught seeing a cat in that condition  sounds heartbreaking! I really hope the poor little guy makes a good recovery, will check back for updates.

What you do is absolutely wonderful, you give these poor little guys hope in a cruel world and I'm sure he'll be ridiculously grateful once he's back with you


----------



## cats galore

you have certainly not crossed the line. people need to know what happens to some of these animals. you are a life saver to so many cats and they will be eternally grateful for the love and care you give them. i'm praying so hard for this little fellow and truly hope he makes it through this dreadful neglect. big hugs to you too CC. you certainly deserve them xx


----------



## catcoonz

I am really shook up by this, i thought i was strong but obviously not.
Im angry, upset and numb, all i can hope for is this boy gets the home he does deserve ( and i get my hands on the owner).


----------



## Alisonfoy

Catcoonz - this sounds absolutely dreadful. I'm sending as many positive vibes as possible... The people responsible for this kind of atrocity make me SO ANGRY, I don't think I could held responsible for my own behaviour if I ever met them face to face. Poor, poor boy....


----------



## simplysardonic

Sending this poor little man healing vibes CC, I don't know how you do it, so many awful people in the world but at least there's people like you as well xxxx


----------



## we love bsh's

Healing vibes sent.I don't know what to say.


----------



## vivien

Oh CC that poor boy, how can anyone let him get like that  sending lots of healing and positive vibes to the little fella and to you. Well done for helping him. You most definatly haven't overstepped the mark. I would be very angry too. Xx


----------



## j4nfr4n

sending healing vibes for this poor poor cat bless him and a big hug for yourself sally tells me what a special person you are xx


----------



## catcoonz

Im not special, i just do a small part to help.
Sat waiting for the vet to phone.


----------



## Guest

Aww bless him. Sending positive vibes and hope he recovers soon and finds a loving home. Thank goodness he has found you so you can help him on the road to recover from this ordeal. The people who owned him should be banned from keeping animals.


----------



## jill3

Healing vibes are on the way for this little Guy.
Hope he has a comfortable night with you when you get him back.
With your Love, time and caring nature I hope he makes a full recovery and that in time he will forget the first year of his sad life. xx


----------



## carly87

I'm fuming too. How did he come to you? I hope his ex owners get a very, very healthy dose of what's coming to them, and some seconds just to sweeten the deal!


----------



## catcoonz

Where he was found in the same road there is a byb of all types of cats and dogs, ive been told this family 2 years ago was banned for 7 yrs from keeping animals.

Now if it is them, a court order is still in place. Vets are going to notify rspca and they hopefully will visit the family to see if they have lost this cat, although technically he isnt lost, he was taken from a garden afew doors down but the family is related.

This will get taken further, it has to especially with the state he is in.
If rspca dont do anything about this, and if somebody tells me what road they live in, i promise i will find them.


----------



## Jenny1966

Lots of healing vibes coming his way xx

If anyone can help him its you


----------



## catcoonz

its been 2 hours now and the vet hasnt phoned, im getting worried.


----------



## Cosmills

Sure they will ring soon CC ... Sending loads of healing vibes xx


----------



## vivien

Any news yet?

Viv xx


----------



## ellsbells0123

People are cruel 

Sending healing vibes CC xXx


----------



## cats galore

let's hope it's a case of 'no news is good news'


----------



## carly87

If you know they've been keeping pets, then you need to report them regardless.


----------



## cats galore

carly87 said:


> If you know they've been keeping pets, then you need to report them regardless.


i tried to report someone for ill treating their dog. they had been banned from keeping any animals and prosecuted by the rspca. as usual, the rspca did not want to know. all they kept saying was 'how do you know they are banned?'. surely they have a database of people they have prosecuted and banned.
but i do agree, they need reporting and make sure you get lots of photographs of this poor cats condition before he starts to heal


----------



## Calvine

Good luck with him CC. I hope you get some good news soon. XX


----------



## cats galore

CC is not online at the moment so i wonder if she's gone to fetch this poor boy.


----------



## flev

cats galore said:


> CC is not online at the moment so i wonder if she's gone to fetch this poor boy.


I hope this is the case, and that she's able to bring him home safe and give him some of that love he seems to have been massively deprived of up to now.


----------



## Calvine

cats galore said:


> i tried to report someone for ill treating their dog. they had been banned from keeping any animals and prosecuted by the rspca. as usual, the rspca did not want to know. all they kept saying was 'how do you know they are banned?'. surely they have a database of people they have prosecuted and banned.
> but i do agree, they need reporting and make sure you get lots of photographs of this poor cats condition before he starts to heal


The point that many of us on this forum have made is that the RSPCA are *not there* when they are needed, but waste time - yes, and money - effing about. Hopefully here CC's vet will report it and save CC having to getting too involved. Yes, RSPCA of course must have a list of their 'successful prosecutions' so why don't they just look it up? The Police will have them listed too as they must have a criminal record if they were banned. I suppose whoever is on the on the end of the call centre phone was doing British Gas calls yesterday and didn't know what to say to you. Yes, hope the vet got loads of pictures to use as evidence. Hope CC gets some good news.


----------



## Colette

Fingers crossed this poor boy can recover from the cruelties he's suffered and spend the rest of his life in a loving home


----------



## Cazzer

Sorry to hear about the poor soul. really hope puss is going to be ok and that he quickly finds a loving home who spoil him rotten x x


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry, i have some good news, he is safe with me and the vet has given me permission to keep him as a rescue and rehome when the vet says he is ready to go.
He looks better already, he has his coat on his back, front and tail but sadly shaved everywhere else. His genitals are the worse for wear as they are sore and weeping.
He is very stressed and has a bandage on one side but i couldnt get a photo without him getting more stressed so will take this tomorrow.

Photo 1 and 2 are ok to view, it just shows his head in the carrier and underneath his tummy.

Photo 3, is his genitals where we have to be very careful of infection now.

The vet has treated him with antibiotic injection, metacam injection, plus i give metacam for 5 days, that will be fun, and an anti-inflamatory injection.
The vet will be out for the next 5 days at 6pm to bathe his sore bits and the side and also ensure he doesnt get infected.

Not sure how much i am allowed to post on here but i can tell you i have been given some information on the owner, a friend of a friend as some may remember is an rspca inspector, this lady is known and banned, this is all i have to tell you, but i will keep everybody updated as this lady will be prosecuted for this, the vet has photo's and contacted rspca, so i can stay out of this (well until i find the address anyway, ssshhhh, not allowed to say that).

In the oxford mail on 9th november 2012 the following was written:
A lady was prosecuted by rspca after admitting failing to provide veterinary care for a cat after an injury to its leg in may 2012, the leg got septic, she was told to pay £250 costs and banned from keeping animals for 12 months.

Well that means she is still banned. Rspca and the police are going to follow this up and if any animals are found on the property they will be seized, i just hope if there are any more animals they will be rehomed by rspca, if not i have said i will foster or find a home through my own vet.

Anyway pics, pic 3 isnt nice, and looks very sore.


----------



## Guest

Oh my goodness poor boy. How somebody can get him to that stage is disgusting.


----------



## flev

Oh poor boy, that looks so painful for him  

How's he coping with all the change? I hope he is able to understand that both you and the vet are trying to help him, and that he doesn't fight you too much over the next few days.


----------



## cats galore

oh CC he looks so sore, the poor thing. he has such a lovely face and it just looks like he is crying out to be loved. thank god he ended up with you where he will get the best care he possibly can have. he looks a stunning boy and i'm sure will find a kind gentle forever home of his own when he's wellxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> Sorry, i have some good news, he is safe with me and the vet has given me permission to keep him as a rescue and rehome when the vet says he is ready to go.
> He looks better already, he has his coat on his back, front and tail but sadly shaved everywhere else. His genitals are the worse for wear as they are sore and weeping.
> He is very stressed and has a bandage on one side but i couldnt get a photo without him getting more stressed so will take this tomorrow.
> 
> Photo 1 and 2 are ok to view, it just shows his head in the carrier and underneath his tummy.
> 
> Photo 3, is his genitals where we have to be very careful of infection now.
> 
> The vet has treated him with antibiotic injection, metacam injection, plus i give metacam for 5 days, that will be fun, and an anti-inflamatory injection.
> The vet will be out for the next 5 days at 6pm to bathe his sore bits and the side and also ensure he doesnt get infected.
> 
> Not sure how much i am allowed to post on here but i can tell you i have been given some information on the owner, a friend of a friend as some may remember is an rspca inspector, this lady is known and banned, this is all i have to tell you, but i will keep everybody updated as this lady will be prosecuted for this, the vet has photo's and contacted rspca, so i can stay out of this (well until i find the address anyway, ssshhhh, not allowed to say that).
> 
> In the oxford mail on 9th november 2012 the following was written:
> A lady was prosecuted by rspca after admitting failing to provide veterinary care for a cat after an injury to its leg in may 2012, the leg got septic, she was told to pay £250 costs and banned from keeping animals for 12 months.
> 
> Well that means she is still banned. Rspca and the police are going to follow this up and if any animals are found on the property they will be seized, i just hope if there are any more animals they will be rehomed by rspca, if not i have said i will foster or find a home through my own vet.
> 
> Anyway pics, pic 3 isnt nice, and looks very sore.


So glad he is in safe hands now! That poor little guy, I've never seen genitals like that! I can't believe how bad it is, very upsetting  Look forward to his recovery though, fingers crossed little guy!


----------



## Treaclesmum

O....... M.......... G............!!!!!!!! 

That is truly horrific, I can't even begin to imagine how the poor cat feels :frown2:

His genitals are swollen to about 5 times their natural size, I can only hope he is on some very powerful antibiotics and painkillers to soothe the pain 

How on Earth do some people get away with keeping animals in that condition??! When you find out who is responsible they are gonna be sorry!!! :mad5:


----------



## Dally Banjo

Poor, poor boy  shed loads of healing vibes on there way over form us x


----------



## Colette

God that's horrific! :mad5: 
That poor baby must have been in agony for so long... 

At least he's safe with you for now, and getting the treatment he needs and the love he deserves. I hope they throw the damn book at his "owner"; a real punishment not a pathetic ban that they won't stick to anyway. Prison would be nice but I imagine that's too much to ask.


----------



## tincan

CC i can't print what is going thru my mind ..... without risking a ticking off ..... Poor little fella , and thank heavens you got hold of him , and hopefully he is going to be ok ...... there are some sad,sick, people about , how can you let a cat get in that state , beats me .... he looks so Sore/raw , feel sick to my stomach looking at those pics .... poor little mite


----------



## Cosmills

Omg ... Poor boy ... In your care CC he will be better in know time ... Some ppl hey ..


----------



## ellsbells0123

O. M. G. poor boy.

What on earth have they done to him in order for his genitals to be that swollen!!!!


----------



## sskmick

I am so pleased he is with you now, poor little mite. I don't know how you are going to cope with his genital area being so sore. I am assuming you have some antibiotics for him.

I think he has been kicked out tbh, and left roaming to get in that condition.

I can't get my head round why people get pets and then neglect them.


----------



## catcoonz

The vet said the poor boy was so nervous he just stood shaking.
Hes had enough pain relief for tonight but its pitiful, the poor baby is just stood looking at me crying.

If this person does get prison, which i doubt, i only need afew minutes and i will ensure i get those minutes aswell, i will not have any animals put through this and just let it go, i only hope he finds his loving forever home, but its going to need to be a very patient owner who understands what he's been through.

You all know what he needs now....... A NAME. xxxx


----------



## jill3

Words just fail me how any one can be so cruel.
I just want to cry

Hope he sleeps well tonight and the soreness and swelling is much improved tomorrow for him. xx


----------



## monkeymummy32

That poor poor boy, he must have been in agony :frown5:. Makes me ashamed to be human sometimes - how 'people' can cause such suffering to an innocent animal is beyond me. I hope they get what's coming to them :mad5:. Well done CC for giving this handsome boy a lifeline. I look forward to seeing him continue to thrive in your love and care xx


----------



## catcoonz

When hes better and has found a loving home, i will have a celebration drink.
Until then the road is long and with my own queens pregnancy problems, this is all i needed today, BUT im glad he is safe and warm, even if he doesnt love me yet.

I will of course, post photo's so we can all see him progress. Lets hope he doesnt get infected or he is in big trouble.


----------



## Guest

He is very handsome. How about a character from a book such as Darcy, Rochester.


----------



## catcoonz

I have a rescue girl in called Darcy, she is a right pain in the neck.


----------



## Guest

How about Dougal, Monty, Gabriel, Johan, Eddie, Percy, Charlie, JJ. They were some of my Guinea Pig names. I also like Spike. x


----------



## ellsbells0123

Brian "strength" 
Callan "strong in battle"
Arthur "strong as a bear"


Look forward to seeing and hearing all about him xXx


----------



## Guest

Forget my names I love the name Arthur.


----------



## Emmeow

That poor boy  So glad he's with you now. He'll be stunning when he's recovered, such a lovely face! Just hope he can learn to trust people again after what's been done to him


----------



## vivien

Oh that poor little fella, he looks so sore bless him, it makes me mad that people do this to animals,he is in safe hands now thank goodness. How about Whisky for a name?

Viv xx


----------



## JAChihuahua

Phoenix - because he is now "reborn"

Rene - reborn

Sura - new life

Well done for rescuing this poor boy, i hope his owners get the max possible sentence.


----------



## spid

Oh my - so upsetting - how can people be so cruel! 

Arthur is a good name - I hope he gets well soon CC. And then send him my way.


----------



## j4nfr4n

so pleased to see you've got him home where he is going to get the love and care that he obviously up until now has gone without. Ellsbells idea of Callan for a name sounds ideal has he has certainly been through one hell of a battle and still with your help is going to battle his way back to health and hopefully the loving home he deserves. and we all know what the person or persons who did this to him deserves...big hugs for you both xx


----------



## JAChihuahua

Theo - gift
Navin - new beginning
Tassos - second life
Nova - like new
Joshua - rescued one
Fade - redeemed


----------



## Alisonfoy

Good God... Words almost fail me, but I say it again... This makes me SO ANGRY.. Catcoonz - what do you do with your anger?? 

I am new to all this, so apologies if I am asking something obvious re photo 3, but would castration help in these circumstances - or do his bits need to heal before anything else is attempted?

There are few things in life that really get me going, but this business is one of them. I'm afraid I'd have no mercy for the perpetrators of this. People capable of this level of callousness simply have no place in civilised society.


----------



## rose

Poor little boy. What exactly has caused the rawness? How old is he? You are an angel Catcoonz.


----------



## catcoonz

The vet has said to wait to neuter for 2 weeks as he needs to heal abit first, but then he will be done, poor boy will have sore bits then no bits.

My anger, well i tend to pm alot of people and rant and say what i feel, makes me feel a little better but in all honesty what would make me better is to meet these cruel people of the world, sadly without dragging myself down to a bad level i cant do anything except pick the pieces up and ensure each cat is rehomed safe and well.

Dont get me wrong, i was pacing in the vet car park going slightly insane. Problem is if i did do anything of what i want to do i will be in prison and then the cats have nowhere to go.


----------



## catcoonz

rose said:


> Poor little boy. What exactly has caused the rawness? How old is he? You are an angel Catcoonz.


he is between 11 months and 14 months old, we cant tell exactly his age, the rawness, we dont know whats caused this, the genitals are very swollen and i dont think we will have all the answers.


----------



## spid

So young and such a rough start! I assumed her was a lot older. Poor wee man.


----------



## catcoonz

Spid....he will get better wont he? im sick with worry about him.


----------



## Emmeow

Oh CC he has to get better  He so deserves some happiness.

I'll keep everything crossed for him to make a full recovery xx


----------



## Alisonfoy

Catcoonz - are you able to calm him by talking to him? or does he need to be left alone? Must be so hard knowing how to play it when he's so sore and frightened. Hang on in there - positive vibes to you too, to stay strong x


----------



## JAChihuahua

Could the rawness be urine burns/scalding? I've seen similar on a couple of continent elderly human patients who were neglecting themselves (yes they are now getting support). They didn't change their pads or clothes and had sat in their own filth for days at a time. If his fur was so matted it would be like sat on a urine soaked sponge. Just a thought and apologies if i am barking up the wrong track.


----------



## catcoonz

I guess it could be, does look like scald marks. I will ask the vet tomorrow.

I am sat in the lounge talking to him, but hes in the corner shaking. Vet said he has to be kept warm and i have the rescue girl Toula and her 5 week old baby Trixie in my bedroom, so the lounge is the next best place away from my pregnant queen.
Im sure when he feels safe and not sore he will settle, although hes not eating or drinking as yet, early days though.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I've heard that a UTI could cause this sort of thing, but it would have to be very severe and totally neglected by the owner to get that bad 

If he has been living rough for a while, this could've happened I suppose


----------



## JAChihuahua

catcoonz said:


> I guess it could be, does look like scald marks. I will ask the vet tomorrow.


Here is a Google image of a cat with urine scald


----------



## catcoonz

omg thats awful, it doesnt look like this. When he stands up his genitals hang down quite far so very swollen.

The vet didnt give me anything apart from metacam but the vet will bathe the area each day for 5 days.

I will try and get a photo of him stood up, when he eventually gets out the corner.


----------



## Maerose

Poor little man, what did they do to you? Your with the best person now and I'm sending all the healing vibes I can your way. 

Please get better little man - we're all rooting for you. Hugs and huge respect to you CC - whatever happens next, he's now got a chance that he didn't have without you. X


----------



## carly87

Could you give him a teddy to cuddle with that you've cuddled with too? Maybe take one to bed with you tonight, then give him it in the morning? Should settle him a bit, poor lamb.


----------



## catcoonz

i wont admit to having teddy cuddles but thats a great idea. I have a blanket on my bed so will give him that in a box to snuggle into for tonight. Thankyou Carly. xx


----------



## Jansheff

Poor baby, it must be so hard when they're so scared and all you want to do is cuddle them to make them feel better, but you can't. How can people see them like this and not get attention and treatment for them?

Arthur IS a nice name. 

Or how about Newman - because he's going to be a new man when you've got him sorted.


----------



## PetloverJo

Oh my, words cannot describe how I am feeling . Poor little love, I hope he knows he's free from harm and that you looking after him is for his own good. May his recovery be quick.

So glad you have got him. Sending healing vibes your way, and a big hug to you. x


----------



## cats galore

i know someone in australia who runs a guinea pig sanctuary and whilst looking through the facebook page this morning i spotted a sad story of a little boar who had been badly treated. they named him 'Jeremiah' which could obviously be shortened if wanted to say, jerry or jez. Co-incidentally, it means 'God will raise up; God will set free. maybe this poor cat could have a name along these lines that has a true and special meaning. just like syeira and the meaning that has
just a thought


----------



## vivien

How is the little man today? Sending more positive and healing vibes to you both. And a big hug. 

Viv xx


----------



## Calvine

JAChihuahua said:


> Could the rawness be urine burns/scalding? I've seen similar on a couple of continent elderly human patients who were neglecting themselves (yes they are now getting support). They didn't change their pads or clothes and had sat in their own filth for days at a time. If his fur was so matted it would be like sat on a urine soaked sponge. Just a thought and apologies if i am barking up the wrong track.


It's like a really dreadful 'nappy rash' on a baby I guess? I guess if he's long-haired and the hair was matted he couldn't wash himself so the acid in the urine burnt him, must have been in severe pain poor guy. He'll be fine now; well done CC. I like the name Jethro, don't know what it means tho'.


----------



## j4nfr4n

thinking of the poor lad and praying for a complete recovery he,s got a great chance by being with youxx


----------



## Alisonfoy

Morning Catcoonz - how is the patient this morning? And how are you? ((())) to you both x


----------



## catcoonz

I think the poor boy came to me just in time, today i have flu, lucky me, so when i finish work in afew hours, thats me off for afew days.

Anyway you want to know about the cat (not me), it was a very quiet night, came downstairs to find him in the same place as i left him, but he has eaten a bowl of NI, so that is great news he is eating.

Going to get some feliway spray and see if he will come closer to me as i cant get near him.

To the people who are concerned, dont worry, i am not going to bash her brains, instead i will leave this to justice, as they say what comes around goes around, so im sure the owner will get what they deserve sometime in their life. xxx


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> I think the poor boy came to me just in time, today i have flu, lucky me, so when i finish work in afew hours, thats me off for afew days.
> 
> Anyway you want to know about the cat (not me), it was a very quiet night, came downstairs to find him in the same place as i left him, but he has eaten a bowl of NI, so that is great news he is eating.
> 
> Going to get some feliway spray and see if he will come closer to me as i cant get near him.
> 
> To the people who are concerned, dont worry, i am not going to bash her brains, instead i will leave this to justice, as they say what comes around goes around, so im sure the owner will get what they deserve sometime in their life. xxx


sorry to hear you have flu CC, but i suppose it means you will have more time to get to know him over the next few days. it sounds like it will take sometime to win his trust, the poor mite. the feliway spray worked for me with amber so hopefully you will have some luck with it too. it's also a great sign that he has eaten his food.
so glad you have decided to leave this in the hands of the law - we don't need you getting arrested do we. 
she'll get her punishment one way or another - karma will come knocking on her door one day
big hugs to both of you from myself and all my crowd here xx


----------



## Calvine

Let's hope that the RSPCA deals with a _real_ 'causing unnecessary suffering to animals case' now as your vet will be able to write a report as an expert witness; can anyone atually prove where he (the patient) came from...is the 'owner' likely to say he's a stray and she never owned him? If there's a microchip (_which is very doubtful_) then she will have a hard job denying it. At least if your vet is involved, the RSPCA will take it more seriously. 
Well done, CC, sure he's going to be fine now, tho it may take a while.


----------



## catcoonz

All i know is the rspca when they did their first visit to this home, they made a note of the animals in her care, a silver cat is on the list but when they took her to court over the other cat with an injured leg the silver cat wasnt there. She also had puppies but told rspca she had rehomed them all except the injured cat.

It seems strange her relatives live in the same road so either they are mistreating animals or this lady still had him, i dont know for sure.

As i get more information i will post, i dont think a great result will come from this, maybe a slap on the wrist or another fine or maybe community service, nothing compared to what the cat is going through.

I dont have any faith in rspca but surely with vets involved they have to do something.

I am worried with rspca that if any animals are found on the premises, i just hope they dont pts as that would be awful.


----------



## vivien

I wish you better CC, at least he will have a chance to get to know you quicker 

Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles

i have only just seen this, and i am so shocked i dont know what to say. I cannot believe someone would let their cat get in that state, the pain that poor cat must of been going through,i can only send healing vibes and keep everything crossed that he is on the road to recovery. sending you a hug to CC, your an angel.xxxx


----------



## spid

catcoonz said:


> Spid....he will get better wont he? im sick with worry about him.


I would imagine so - but not being there I can't be certain - trust your vet. I imagine he is a big worry. Does he have weight on him?

Talking with hubby last night we came to the decision that it probably was urine burns due to him being so matted and unable to groom with then maybe a UTI setting in as well. WHy his fluffy-pompoms are so swollen I can't imagine. Another infection, or severe bruising from him trying to get to the scalds? Hopefully they will resolve quickly and then they can come off anyway.

Once he is more comfortable etc I'm sure he will begin to come around.

Sorry you have the flu - not nice. Will you be okay?


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou Spid.

He is eating so thats good news. We will be ok, i was just really upset yesterday and worried.

The vet has phoned this morning and said it could be urine or trauma, whatever trauma means. Going to leave him for 2 weeks then neuter, weight is ok, slightly underweight but nothing to cause concern over.
Vet said infection is what we need to be aware of, the redness in a week will heal and the antibiotics will work, plus the metacam will keep him comfortable. 

I was given tablets to give him but i cant get near him, so the vet said dont worry it can be done via injection, that makes it easier.


----------



## Cats cats cats

:mad5: :mad5: I hope whoever is responsible for this poor boys condition dies a slow and painful death !!!!! :mad5: :mad5:


----------



## danniandnala

KARMA!! That is all.

Poor boy...he's so lucky he met you xx


----------



## HoneyFern

I've just read this whole thread and the way I see it he's a very lucky fella. Ok he shouldn't have gotten into this state to start with but he's now one of the lucky ones and he's fallen on his feet with you Catcoonz


----------



## catcoonz

Two rspca officers have just left, they needed to see the cat.
Said they will be in touch and they are investigating.


----------



## Paddypaws

cc.....do you by any chance have Rescue Remedy in the house? It would be a great thing to have on hand in a Rescue set up. You could put it in a small spray bottle and mist it round the room or pens as well as add it to water or food.


----------



## catcoonz

Is that from Boots or H&B, i can go and get some.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> All i know is the rspca when they did their first visit to this home, they made a note of the animals in her care, a silver cat is on the list but when they took her to court over the other cat with an injured leg the silver cat wasnt there. She also had puppies but told rspca she had rehomed them all except the injured cat.
> 
> It seems strange her relatives live in the same road so either they are mistreating animals or this lady still had him, i dont know for sure.
> 
> As i get more information i will post, i dont think a great result will come from this, maybe a slap on the wrist or another fine or maybe community service, nothing compared to what the cat is going through.
> 
> I dont have any faith in rspca but surely with vets involved they have to do something.
> 
> I am worried with rspca that if any animals are found on the premises, i just hope they dont pts as that would be awful.


If the owner does get taken to court again, one hopes the vet's bill will go on her costs. As you say, let's not hold our breath. Hope he's settling with you.


----------



## danniandnala

Has he ate anything today hun...have you managed to get nearer xx


----------



## Rachel64

I've got tears in my eyes reading this! Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## j4nfr4n

hi cc i don't know about the sainsburys by you but the one here stocks rescue remedy and defo holland and barrets and boots do hope he's a bit more settled and you are picking up xx


----------



## carly87

Actually, another thing I didn't think of! H and B stock it, but if you've no joy, I've got a bottle I could try and bring you. Also stock piling more bits and pieces for you as I find them. You could add some RR to his food or water too.


----------



## catcoonz

He is eating and drinking today and ive got the RR now.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> He is eating and drinking today and ive got the RR now.


brilliant news - that's half the battle. i use rescue remedy with Evie to calm her down. i use the dropper and either put a drop on her ear to soak in or directly into her mouth. it soon works. i've never used the spray though, so don't know how good it is. the feliway spray i've found to be good though


----------



## GingerJasper

Just read the whole thread from start to now. As said before this is an awful and lowlife way to treat any animal. Hopefully if karma doesn't get her now it will when she is old and infirm and unable to look after herself then she can be left to get urine burns on her 'bits' and see how she likes it.

Make sure you look after yourself as well CC, maybe take the Rescue Remedy yourself for a few days.

As for a name I was thinking 'Angelo' as basically he is the male version of Angel that you helped back to health as she was in such a bad state when you got her.

Anyway healing vibes and all paws and fingers x'd for you and the little furbaby.


----------



## catcoonz

Angel, that timid scrappy thing called a cat, yes i know her well 
currently having a mad 30 minutes up and down the stairs with a squeaky mouse, eating more than a pony and now tolerates a brush.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Angelo would be a great name for him 

I agree karma should get the person who let him get into that state!


----------



## sarahecp

Oh CC, I've just seen this thread, my heart goes out to this poor boy  this is absolutely heartbreaking  I'm so choked up and have tears falling for him  

Thank you for being you and rescuing him  you certainly deserve a medal for what you do and go through. 

I hope and pray that he recovers from this unthinkable ordeal and wish with all my heart that he does. Sending tons of positive and healing vibes and lots of love too xx

As for the vile monster that has put him through this, it's better that I don't say anything otherwise I would more than likely be banned and it's not very lady like the words I'd like to use, so this is how I feel  :mad5::cursing::mad2::mad5: 

Please keep us updated on this handsome boy.


----------



## oliviarussian

:crying::crying::crying: I've only just seen this and I can't find any words.... Bless you CC for caring x


----------



## catcoonz

He has had his bits bathed, i couldnt be in the house whilst this was done as the crying from him was too much for me to bear.

No infection but early days but the vet seems happy so i guess i go by that. metacam given tonight and the vet will come each day except sunday but will check him again monday.

I got him an indoor kennel with a blanket and teddy bear which he likes to lay in, better than the corner of the room, this way i can sit on the sofa and watch him whilst talking to him, he feels safer in his kennel and i can put my hand in and stroke him without him backing off.

Each day is going to be slow but i have until monday off work now, then work for a week before taking another 2 weeks off, plenty of time to spend with him.

I asked the vet if this could be urine scalds and he said very likely but the swelling of the genitals was a concern, said he couldnt be sure what has caused this so we wait 2 weeks to see if the swelling goes down, if not we still have to neuter and he will need to have a stay overnight in the vets.

I feel more confident that he will be going to a new home, when that is i dont know, but at least he now has the chance of a long happy life.


----------



## j4nfr4n

thinking about you both best wishesxx


----------



## spid

Poor sweetie - probably good you aren't there when he is being bathed on his sore bits so he doesn't associate you with pain. 

You are doing a real sterling job.


----------



## cats galore

the progress seems good even if it is slow. but then again, he only came to you yesterday and in such a state. if he already lets you stroke him without backing away that is really good. the poor thing must be in agony, i don't blame you for leaving the house while he is treated. it must be heartbreaking to hear his cries. i'm hoping to visit you in a few weeks or so if everything goes to plan for the other cat so i'll have the honour of meeting this fellow if he's not too scared of visitors


----------



## catcoonz

CG, you will get to meet Bella, Toula and Trixie, Angel, Syeria, Pudsy and this new cat who doesnt have a name yet.

I doubt you will get to meet my girls unless the kittens havent been born yet.
Oh yes and the little bugger Calypso, although he isnt a rescue, hes my own bred baby.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> CG, you will get to meet Bella, Toula and Trixie, Angel, Syeria, Pudsy and this new cat who doesnt have a name yet.
> 
> I doubt you will get to meet my girls unless the kittens havent been born yet.
> Oh yes and the little bugger Calypso, although he isnt a rescue, hes my own bred baby.


i'm really looking forward to it. my car is finally going into the garage next week to have the gearbox sorted so i will be able to do longer journeys at last. i just hope this comes off now with the lady i know. fingers crossed xx


----------



## danniandnala

ah thats great news hun such a shame....bet you was heart broken cause you couldnt stay in the same room....its horrible when you cant explain to them why it has to be done xx


----------



## catcoonz

It was hard hearing him, but i know it has to be done.


----------



## carly87

Oh CC, my heart really hurts for you and this poor boy. i go to pieces when I hear a cat in pain, so understand why you couldn't be there. Really hope he gets better soon.


----------



## danniandnala

catcoonz said:


> It was hard hearing him, but i know it has to be done.


it does xx
it'll be easier for him soon xxx


----------



## tincan

Poor little mite  ..... Perhaps his pompoms are so swollen , because his matting was so bad ..... in effect strangling his testicles ? ... just a thought ...... CC i'm sure he will be ok , i too could not of been around to hear him in pain ... awful because we feel their pain .... What a bloody state this lad was in .... I like the name Neo = New , and that is what he will be a beautiful new boy


----------



## vivien

I also wouldn't be able to be in the room either It would break my heart to hear a cat crying in pain. You have given him a new lease of life and I am sure he will start to come round to interacting with you very soon.  
Big hugs to both of you.
Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou to everybody for your kind thoughts and wishes for this boy.

I have alot going on at the moment and i need to spend time socialising this boy, so i know you will all understand that i am taking a short break. 
Of course, i will be back to keep you updated on progress, but in the meantime, remember, no news is good news. Thankyou. xx


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou to everybody for your kind thoughts and wishes for this boy.
> 
> I have alot going on at the moment and i need to spend time socialising this boy, so i know you will all understand that i am taking a short break.
> Of course, i will be back to keep you updated on progress, but in the meantime, remember, no news is good news. Thankyou. xx


you need to look after yourself too


----------



## jill3

Poor little soul. Must have been heart breaking hearing him cry.
Hoping with each Day that the soreness is going from his very Tender area.

Healing vibes to the both of you xx


As for the person that did this to this little cat I hope they sit on a wasps nest and get lots of stings on their genital and then it becomes septic! area:mad5:


----------



## petergettins

I've just read this thread and it's horrendous what's happened to him. He's in good hands now and I'm sending loads of vibes for both him & you CC.


----------



## Dozla

sending healing vibes also... good luck little kitty, you can do it.
He has beatiful eyes..cant wait for him to be all fixed up so he can have a beautiful body and life with someone who loves him.
what you are doing is amazing!!xxxx


----------



## munchkinpie

CC you are an amazing person!! The world needs more people like you, I have just read this thread from the start and am welling up as I type this. I hope you do get your few minutes with the evil, sadistic b*st*rd. If I were you give them a copy of the photos you posted here for their cell wall. A reminder of what they have done!!! 

Name wise what about brave. After all he is a brave soul. Or soldier ???


----------



## vivien

I know you are taking a break but I am sending you both more healing and positive vibes to help keep you strong.i hope the little man is starting to feel more relaxed with you.

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou for the positive vibes.
No news to report really, still the same poor frightened boy but he is eating and drinking fine, so we dont need to worry about this.
Not interested in catnip toys, but we have a long way to go, although i cant see any difference as yet, vet says its a slight improvement and he will recover, it takes time to heal but ive been assured in 2 week this will be enough time for the sores to improve enough.
His coat, well that just needs time to grow back, how long this will take i dont know.

At a guess its going to be a good 3/4 months with me, so i am staying positive he will have a nice home July/August.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou for the positive vibes.
> No news to report really, still the same poor frightened boy but he is eating and drinking fine, so we dont need to worry about this.
> Not interested in catnip toys, but we have a long way to go, although i cant see any difference as yet, vet says its a slight improvement and he will recover, it takes time to heal but ive been assured in 2 week this will be enough time for the sores to improve enough.
> His coat, well that just needs time to grow back, how long this will take i dont know.
> 
> At a guess its going to be a good 3/4 months with me, so i am staying positive he will have a nice home July/August.


at least there is an improvement even if it is only slight. great that he is eating and drinking too, bless him. over time he'll begin to trust people again and i'm sure he'll make a fantastic companion. you quite often find that the animals that have been through such neglect/abuse give a lot of love to their new owners. it's suprising how they learn to trust humans again after what they go through


----------



## catcoonz

I hope so, he really doesnt like me but once the vet treatment is finished and he isnt sore, i have hopes he will eventually like me just a little bit.

In the past with scared cats, ive found they dont like me but once they have been in their new home for afew weeks, they start to settle.

Going to be a very understanding home for this boy but he doesnt lash out like other cats.


----------



## cats galore

poor soul. it doesn't bare to think about what he has been through. i'm sure he will start to like you soon. it's going to be a long road to complete recovery and trust but with your care i'm sure he'll make it.
how are you feeling today anyway? hope you are picking up a bit now


----------



## catcoonz

I will be fine, just got a banging headache, nose bleeds and exhausted but nothing to worry about, dr has given me an inhaler to help with breathing as i have a chect infection. xxxx


----------



## colliemerles

catcoonz said:


> I will be fine, just got a banging headache, nose bleeds and exhausted but nothing to worry about, dr has given me an inhaler to help with breathing as i have a chect infection. xxxx


_oh dear, you dont sound very well at all, i do hope your trying to get some rest young lady !!!
got everything crossed that poor pussy cat starts to feel better very soon, and starts to trust you very soon to, it will be so nice when you tell us that he is sat beside you purring, which i am sure he will do one day xxxxx_


----------



## natra

Hi CC, what an amazing person you sound, I am so glad he has you to look after him, When I saw the pictures I just couldnt believe somebody could just leave a poor cat to get into that state, he looks so sore . Poor boy. And on top of that I have just read that you yourself are not well, I send both of you all my best and will be thinking of you both.
Ann.


----------



## koekemakranka

Bless you, bless you for saving this boy. May you be rewarded a hundredfold for all you've done for these innocents.


----------



## welshjet

CC, have only just seen and too frightened to open pics as I know I would be in floods and as am in work, not the best place.

What you have wrote, for me, the description is bad enough.

Hugs to this little lad and, your care and devotion never fail and a big hug from me and hope both you and this sweet lad are on the road to recovery soon.

 I couldn't have stayed either xxxxxxxx


----------



## vivien

Hi CC poor little fella is probably confused as well as in pain I am sure given time he will come round to you. Plus you don't really know how he was treated when he was in his old home. You have to look after yourself as well,  I wish I lived near you so I could help you, and try and take some of the weight from you. 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou.
I havent seen the sore on his side but the vet has said its healing nicely.
His sore pom-poms are reducing in size now already, still sore but at least the swelling is going down, which is something the vet was concerned about.

Give him another week and i will post nicer photo's of him, before he has the chop, poor baby.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou.
> I havent seen the sore on his side but the vet has said its healing nicely.
> His sore pom-poms are reducing in size now already, still sore but at least the swelling is going down, which is something the vet was concerned about.
> 
> Give him another week and i will post nicer photo's of him, before he has the chop, poor baby.


really pleased to hear of the improvement in him he'll soon start wanting a fuss when he isn't hurting as much and knows he is safe from harm


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou.
> I havent seen the sore on his side but the vet has said its healing nicely.
> His sore pom-poms are reducing in size now already, still sore but at least the swelling is going down, which is something the vet was concerned about.
> 
> Give him another week and i will post nicer photo's of him, before he has the chop, poor baby.


Wonder if someone kicked him in them


----------



## fierceabby

He is a handsome cat - I'm so glad you do what you do CC - you know you have our admiration and support xx


----------



## auspiciousmind

That poor poor boy  his genitals must me 10 x bigger than they aren't meant to be.. I can't imagine how much pain he must of been.

As for you Catcoonz you can deny it all you want but you truly are an angel! Every time you post I just want to hug you .. your such a kind and caring person.. I wish there were more people like you in the world!


----------



## polishrose

He's a beautiful cat and very lucky to have found you!


----------



## vivien

I hope you are feeling a little better today,  how is the little fella? have you found a name for him yet? I will look in later and see if there is an update.

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

No change in either the cat or myself today. Maybe he thinks i have cat flu and is staying away from me, as he really doesnt like me.


----------



## carly87

You might have a point, CC. I've got it too, and every time my little kitten comes within sniffing distance of me, she gets frightened, spooks and runs off crying, whereas my two oldest have been playing nurse.


----------



## catcoonz

Hope you feel better soon Carly, its horrible and lasts forever. xxx


----------



## we love bsh's

hows his go-nads cc.


----------



## catcoonz

They are almost have the size they was before, so going down nicely.
I asked the vet today when he bathed them if he could have been kicked but he said he didnt think so as there would be more damage to them.

The most likely case is urine and a uti infection and the boy is responding really well to the antibiotics.

He doesnt need to be bathed again, just let them heal now for another week then neuter, metacam if i can get him to have this will be given tomorrow, if not he will have this monday and tuesday then finish.

Antibiotics will finish in 2 weeks, then its just wait for his coat to grow back and recover from neutering, socialising can then hopefully be more successful as he will be feeling alot better.


----------



## vivien

Thank goodness he is recovering I know how worried you were. How are you feeling today? Is he starting to gain any trust yet?

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Im feeling better today, the boy still doesnt like me but he perks up when he hears the other cats meowing, im wondering if the way to proceed with him is to get him used to a friend, then when he sees his friend having cuddles and playtime he may respond knowing hes not going to get hurt, not sure if others think this will be a good idea but at the moment whenever i go near him he wees and lays in it, obviously not a good sign.

If anybody has any other ideas on how i can help him that would be great.
With horses you use a glove on a stick but not knowing this cats background this could make him worse using this method, this method has been used to tame feral cats before, sometimes it works others it doesnt.

Now if i can get him used to another rescue cat and he responds to this he can then be rehomed along with that rescue, i know it may mean alonger wait for the right home but its the long term im trying to think about.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Im feeling better today, the boy still doesnt like me but he perks up when he hears the other cats meowing, im wondering if the way to proceed with him is to get him used to a friend, then when he sees his friend having cuddles and playtime he may respond knowing hes not going to get hurt, not sure if others think this will be a good idea but at the moment whenever i go near him he wees and lays in it, obviously not a good sign.
> 
> If anybody has any other ideas on how i can help him that would be great.
> With horses you use a glove on a stick but not knowing this cats background this could make him worse using this method, this method has been used to tame feral cats before, sometimes it works others it doesnt.
> 
> Now if i can get him used to another rescue cat and he responds to this he can then be rehomed along with that rescue, i know it may mean alonger wait for the right home but its the long term im trying to think about.


i think that would be a great idea CC. if he responds well to another cat it may well give him the confidence he needs to realise that not all humans are bad. how sad that he wees himself when you go near him - i'm sure with a friend around him he will soon learn to accept humans for the way they should be, loving, caring and kind


----------



## catcoonz

I just hope im not rushing this then but im going to give it a go, the rescue cat i have in mind is older, very laid back and enjoys tummy rubs.
If this doesnt work i have no idea what else to try. In comes rescue boy to the rescue then.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> I just hope im not rushing this then but im going to give it a go, the rescue cat i have in mind is older, very laid back and enjoys tummy rubs.
> If this doesnt work i have no idea what else to try. In comes rescue boy to the rescue then.


oh i really hope this works for him. is the other rescue cat the one we talked about the other day? he's gentle you said isn't he, so i'm sure they will get used to each other good luck


----------



## catcoonz

Yes thats the rescue, he is very loving so if its going to work it will be him.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Yes thats the rescue, he is very loving so if its going to work it will be him.


i fell in love with him when you first had him:001_wub:. he looks such a gorgeous cat


----------



## carly87

CC, how did he respond to Mr Bear once he was covered in your scent? Could you keep swapping his blankets out with clean ones you've slept with first? Really think this needs to be done too.


----------



## vivien

The little fella doesn't sound like he has had much socialising with people bless him he probably doesn't know what love is . I think it's a great idea for him to have a friend it might as you say help him get over his fear of you. I feel so sorry for him. Especially as he is wetting himself he must be so frightened bless him.

Viv xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Poor boy  Maybe try a dangly wand toy to try and encourage him to play?

Getting him a friend might work and help him to see that he can trust you  xx


----------



## Lel

Poor boy  What a sad story.

I keep checking in for any good news or progress.

I agree, if he shows interest in other, sociable cats, this could help him become more trusting.

Wishing you the best of luck with him.


----------



## catcoonz

Dangly toys dont work, ive tried that.
The teddy and blankets with my scent on he does lay on but only if its in his safe house (indoor kennel), if i move these just outside his kennel they get ignored.

So what i have done is brought the other rescue boy in the lounge, hes asleep on the sofa and mr poorly boy (no name as yet), is half in and half out the kennel watching him, hes making some squeaky noises for the first time so i do think this is going to work. Im going to sleep on the sofa for a few nights so i dont have to seperate them. The other rescue went up to see him and there was no growling or hissing, maybe this boy is used to other cats company rather than humans.

So far although he backs off from me, im pleased with the slight progress today.


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> Dangly toys dont work, ive tried that.
> The teddy and blankets with my scent on he does lay on but only if its in his safe house (indoor kennel), if i move these just outside his kennel they get ignored.
> 
> So what i have done is brought the other rescue boy in the lounge, hes asleep on the sofa and mr poorly boy (no name as yet), is half in and half out the kennel watching him, hes making some squeaky noises for the first time so i do think this is going to work. Im going to sleep on the sofa for a few nights so i dont have to seperate them. The other rescue went up to see him and there was no growling or hissing, maybe this boy is used to other cats company rather than humans.
> 
> So far although he backs off from me, im pleased with the slight progress today.


Sounds like progress!  
Jumpy prefers strange cats to strange humans, so he could well be the same.
Come on everyone, let's think of names for him! 
I was thinking of Buddy (due to him having a new feline friend!)


----------



## catcoonz

I like the name Buddy.

I sit in the evening saying names from a cat book, then if i get a twitch from his ear i write it down, i did call out another name which i wont repeat and he responded to that but he definitely cant have that name, Buddy is close to what i said.


Yes, i really do like Buddy. 

Ive decided his name is Buddy, thankyou TM. xx


----------



## carly87

Ah poo, CC, I was secretly holding that one in reserve for my Italian Stallion! Can I copycat you?

Sounds like this lad didn't really have much human socialisation. Have you thought about hand feeding Dreamies or something similar? If you make no progress at all in another few days, might be worth penning him to force a bit of interaction, but I'm reluctant to suggest it just yet, seeing as he's found his voice today!


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> I like the name Buddy.
> 
> I sit in the evening saying names from a cat book, then if i get a twitch from his ear i write it down, i did call out another name which i wont repeat and he responded to that but he definitely cant have that name, Buddy is close to what i said.
> 
> Yes, i really do like Buddy.
> 
> Ive decided his name is Buddy, thankyou TM. xx


aww, great name although i'm biased as i have a buddy too. so glad he seems to be accepting the other cat


----------



## catcoonz

Sorry Carly, the other name close is Bastian, but i cant call a cat that, he will never forgive me, of course you can be a copycat 

Cages, mmmm must admit i really dont like them but if it would help him recover and get a lovely home later then maybe but we will give this rescue cat a chance to be a rescuer and hopefully a miracle will happen.

Im sat in the kitchen at the moment and can hear the rattle ball being knocked around, im trying really hard not to have a peep just incase its him playing and i dont want to scare him.


----------



## Treaclesmum

Yay!! Now he has a name  :thumbup:

Am I right in thinking the name you called him started with the same 2 letters as Buddy..? :sneaky2: lol xx


----------



## colliemerles

_Buddy, yes i like that name, glad he seems to like the idea of a companion, might bring him out of his shell abit._


----------



## catcoonz

I wasnt calling the cat this name Bastxxd, i was just saying things aloud like you do, but he responded to it and i was thinking oh no, that cant be his name.


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> I wasnt calling the cat this name Bastxxd, i was just saying things aloud like you do, but he responded to it and i was thinking oh no, that cant be his name.


Haha  Oh, I was thinking more along the lines of the word Bu***r!! 

I think having a new feline friend will certainly help him to calm down and realise he can relax now  xx


----------



## carly87

I don't like 'em either, CC, but with some uber timid ones, it's the only way to do things. That's why I'm hoping Mr double rescue can sort things out for him!


----------



## catcoonz

Ive just had a peep both cats are asleep in the kennel in the lounge.


----------



## spid

This sounds like good progress.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Ive just had a peep both cats are asleep in the kennel in the lounge.


that's fantastic news:thumbup:
i bet in no time at all Buddy will be your friend too now.
it sounds like both of them have known cat company to human company. they'll be best of friends now


----------



## carly87

That's the best news possible! Isn't it lovely when you just find 2 cats that love each other from the off?


----------



## JAChihuahua

surely it must be coming up time for some more picture updates (hint hint hint).... of course without the flash and without sticking the lense in his face to freak him out!

Would love to see the new dynamic duo together!


----------



## sarahecp

That's fantstic news CC what great progress :thumbup: that's made my day 

It does sound like he is more used to, and prefers cat company to humans, my Frank was the same.

I love the name Buddy


----------



## PetloverJo

Glad he's got a friend, May he go from strength to strength now.


----------



## catcoonz

Lets see what happens tonight incase anything goes wrong then i will take alot of photo's for you all.


----------



## Lel

Here's hoping this is the start of a wonderful friendship


----------



## Alisonfoy

Aww, Catcoonz, Buddy's a lovely name and it's great to know he's made a friend . Looking forward to seeing some more pictures when the time's right.


----------



## vivien

I am glad buddy has a friend he may start to gain some confidence. Especially when he sees the other cat get a fuss off you. Could you try and tempt him with some ham or roast chicken? It's a great idea sleeping with him in the lounge as he will get used to you and you never know he may get curious while you are asleep and come up to you.  x


----------



## catcoonz

Not the best of nights as they decided to have a little fight started by the other boy, i expect this other cat senses this boy isnt in full health plus entire but in the day and for most of the evening all went to plan.
This morning both cats have had a play of ping pong ball, i cooked a chicken early this morning and Buddy followed the other boy for his breakfast, i even managed to give him a little stroke on the head before he realised i touched him then he ran away again, slow but progress.
Metacam has been stopped, antibiotics continue until friday but he eats these in his dinner and his pom poms look so much better today almost back to normal size.

Rspca are useless as expected, the owner who cant be proved as Buddy wasnt found on the premisies, has said he was rehomed to somebody up the road from her, this somebody has denied ever owning him, Rspca say there is little to be done except put a note on there system......so basically whoever is responsble has just got away with this cruelty.


----------



## JAChihuahua

catcoonz said:


> Not the best of nights as they decided to have a little fight started by the other boy, i expect this other cat senses this boy isnt in full health plus entire but in the day and for most of the evening all went to plan.
> This morning both cats have had a play of ping pong ball, i cooked a chicken early this morning and Buddy followed the other boy for his breakfast, i even managed to give him a little stroke on the head before he realised i touched him then he ran away again, slow but progress.
> Metacam has been stopped, antibiotics continue until friday but he eats these in his dinner and his pom poms look so much better today almost back to normal size.
> 
> Rspca are useless as expected, the owner who cant be proved as Buddy wasnt found on the premisies, has said he was rehomed to somebody up the road from her, this somebody has denied ever owning him, Rspca say there is little to be done except put a note on there system......so basically whoever is responsble has just got away with this cruelty.


Sounds like fantastic progress! I guess a bit of posturing and scrapping is to be expected with two newly introduced cats, one of which is poorly and entire? Sounds like they are still getting on very well if they are eating together!

Amazing that you managed to give him a little stroke - until he remembered he was "supposed" to be scared!

Disgusted that the owner of this poor boy has got away with it! May karma come and swell their testicles to the size of watermelons!


----------



## cats galore

so glad they are eating together and although there was a bit of tension, it does seem to be going well.
not suprised about the rspca to be honest. i would imagine that this was the sort of outcome you expected from them really. you need to concentrate on the future for him now - he will get there and be really happy and healthy one day


----------



## lucyhaynes

I can not believe someone would treat their pet this way it's truly sickening. I am eternally grateful to you for caring for my beautiful cats in my hour of need and hope this poor little boy will be ok I'm sure with all your love and affection he will soon be on the road to recovery xxx


----------



## vivien

I think that once Buddy is neutered he will start to calm down for you.
I also think think that his friend will bring him on how are you feeling today any better? 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

Im better now thankyou, just had flu but back to normal now.
Buddy is playing with his friend and is getting alittle closer to me although not close enough to be touched now unlike this morning.
He will get there, just going to be a long time with me.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Im better now thankyou, just had flu but back to normal now.
> Buddy is playing with his friend and is getting alittle closer to me although not close enough to be touched now unlike this morning.
> He will get there, just going to be a long time with me.


it must be lovely to see them playing together. he'll soon be so confident and i'm sure he'll be wanting cuddles before long


----------



## catcoonz

Luckily its a nice day today as i was stood outside looking through the window, if i go near the lounge door he runs.

Anyway ive just got some Dreamies so going to watch telly and see how close i can get him to me.


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> Luckily its a nice day today as i was stood outside looking through the window, if i go near the lounge door he runs.
> 
> Anyway ive just got some Dreamies so going to watch telly and see how close i can get him to me.


dreamies do work miracles don't they


----------



## catcoonz

Dreamies have worked in the past so paws crossed they work again.


----------



## Calvine

catcoonz said:


> Not the best of nights as they decided to have a little fight started by the other boy, i expect this other cat senses this boy isnt in full health plus entire but in the day and for most of the evening all went to plan.
> This morning both cats have had a play of ping pong ball, i cooked a chicken early this morning and Buddy followed the other boy for his breakfast, i even managed to give him a little stroke on the head before he realised i touched him then he ran away again, slow but progress.
> Metacam has been stopped, antibiotics continue until friday but he eats these in his dinner and his pom poms look so much better today almost back to normal size.
> 
> Rspca are useless as expected, the owner who cant be proved as Buddy wasnt found on the premisies, has said he was rehomed to somebody up the road from her, this somebody has denied ever owning him, Rspca say there is little to be done except put a note on there system......so basically whoever is responsble has just got away with this cruelty.


...and will get away with it again! Glad he's improving CC... well done!


----------



## vivien

It looks like its going to take time to gain Buddy's trust, but on the whole I think that after what this boy has been through you have done well to get this far, years ago we got a rescue cat and she lived behind the sofa for ages only coming out to feed when we weren't there, but slowly we gained her trust, and she turned out to be the most loveing cat, but she never trusted strangers though. 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

I have some sad news this evening, Buddy has once again been vet checked and found to have fluid in his lungs, the vet suspects FIP and he has been taken into care for xrays.

I dont feel this wonderful boy will be coming back but i am trying so hard not to lose hope.


----------



## Lel

Poor boy  I hope he is ok x


----------



## catcoonz

The vet didnt sound very hopeful, the xray is at 8pm but if found to be what the vet is 90% sure of he wont be woken after the anethetic (sp), im completely lost and heartbroken, why him he is so young and should have a life.


----------



## j4nfr4n

So So sorry cc to hear this news about Buddy but if the worst happens he will have at least known what it was like to receive some love and affection if only for a short time. big hugs for you both. xx:sad:


----------



## welshjet

Oh CC - wish I could give you a hug x

Paws crossed xxxx


----------



## spid

welshjet said:


> Oh CC - wish I could give you a hug x
> 
> Paws crossed xxxx


I think we all wish this!


----------



## Maerose

Oh CC I'm so sorry. I really hope the vet's wrong and there's a chance but, like others have said, if he doesn't make it then at least his last few days were with someone who loved him. 

I too wish I could give you a hug xxx


----------



## vivien

Oh CC I am sorry, fingers crossed that hopefully he will be ok, big hugs to you from all of us here,

Viv xx


----------



## JAChihuahua

Keeping everything crossed for Buddy xxx


----------



## Treaclesmum

catcoonz said:


> I have some sad news this evening, Buddy has once again been vet checked and found to have fluid in his lungs, the vet suspects FIP and he has been taken into care for xrays.
> 
> I dont feel this wonderful boy will be coming back but i am trying so hard not to lose hope.


OMG - how awful!! So sudden as well, I really hope it is not FIP and could be something treatable triggered off by the stress of his other condition  

Poor, poor Buddy - as soon as he finds someone to care for him, he becomes even more ill 

Please let us know what happens xxx


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

Fingers, toes and paws crossed for this little guy  he doesn't deserve any of this!

Thinking of you right now CC, must be so hard for you  just hope you get some good news


----------



## Guest

I am so sorry to hear ths news. I really hope Buddy does not have FIP.


----------



## Cazzer

Oh no poor baby I really hope it isn't fip. Sending you hugs CC x


----------



## catcoonz

Sadly Buddy didnt come round after the anaesthetic this evening despite the vets best efforts.


RIP Buddy. xxxxx play at rainbow bridge until we meet again. xxxxx

Although i didnt know Buddy for very long, he brought me great happiness for that short time and i was glad he found me to show him love. I will miss him so much.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey

catcoonz said:


> Sadly Buddy didnt come round after the anaesthetic this evening despite the vets best efforts.
> 
> RIP Buddy. xxxxx play at rainbow bridge until we meet again. xxxxx
> 
> Although i didnt know Buddy for very long, he brought me great happiness for that short time and i was glad he found me to show him love. I will miss him so much.


I'm so sorry CC  that's awful news, at least he's at peace now

R.I.P Buddy


----------



## 1290423

catcoonz said:


> Sadly Buddy didnt come round after the anaesthetic this evening despite the vets best efforts.
> 
> RIP Buddy. xxxxx play at rainbow bridge until we meet again. xxxxx
> 
> Although i didnt know Buddy for very long, he brought me great happiness for that short time and i was glad he found me to show him love. I will miss him so much.


I am so sorry
I have not read all of the thread as you first post hit me hard
xxx
but will go through the thread when I am in a better frame of mind

DT


----------



## we love bsh's

How sad cc poor boy.Run free xx


----------



## Guest

I am so sorry. At least he is pain free now. RIP handsome Buddy.


----------



## Maerose

I'm so sorry CC that's such tragic news. Poor Buddy 

You did everything you could and if it wasn't for you he would have died alone in excruciating agony - you saved him and gave him peace. You truly are what we all aspire to be. 

Run free at The Bridge Buddy - no pain now and no fear xxx


----------



## polishrose

I'm so sorry he didn't make it


----------



## Alisonfoy

Catcoonz - I dropped by this thread tonight to see how you were doing and check for update pictures of Buddy. Instead, I have read the terrible news he hasn't made it. I am so, so sorry. You must be heartbroken after all the caring and high-hopes.. ((((hugs)))). But at least he has gone knowing kindness and love. Bless you for that. We are all grieving with you xx


----------



## jill3

Very sad news. So sorry.
Poor Buddy.
R.I.P Buddy and run free at Rainbow Bridge. Xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

:frown: What a tragic end to such a short life, but at least he found some comfort with you CC. No more pain for Buddy, he is in a much better place now. RIP  xxxxxxx


----------



## oliviarussian

So sad, RIP Buddy...


----------



## sarahecp

Oh CC, I'm so sorry to hear this sad news of Buddy  thinking of you and sending huge ((((hugs)))) xxx

This story of Buddy has touched all of our hearts, you did your best for this poor boy, he is pain free and at peace now. 

RIP Buddy, run free at the bridge xx


----------



## cats galore

CC, i'm so very sorry to hear this news. poor buddy and poor you. i have tears running down my face as i type this - for you and for Buddy.
at least his last few days he was so loved and cared for, probably more than he's had in his entire young life. i know that won't be much comfort to you at the moment but please remember, if you hadn't have been there for him he would have suffered so much more. you did save him, if only for a short period and you stopped his suffering. that is something you should be very proud of - we are all extremely proud of you for doing your very best for this poor little fellow.
RIP Buddy - you will only ever know love now, run free from pain at rainbow bridge where all the other cats will take care of you xx


----------



## vivien

cats galore said:


> CC, i'm so very sorry to hear this news. poor buddy and poor you. i have tears running down my face as i type this - for you and for Buddy.
> at least his last few days he was so loved and cared for, probably more than he's had in his entire young life. i know that won't be much comfort to you at the moment but please remember, if you hadn't have been there for him he would have suffered so much more. you did save him, if only for a short period and you stopped his suffering. that is something you should be very proud of - we are all extremely proud of you for doing your very best for this poor little fellow.
> RIP Buddy - you will only ever know love now, run free from pain at rainbow bridge where all the other cats will take care of you xx


I totally agree with what cats galore says if it hadn't been for you he would have suffered and been very lonely without someone to show him some love. RIP Buddy. ((((( hugs CC ))))))

Viv xx


----------



## Treaclesmum

Yes, without you CC he would've died all alone and in agony from both his conditions without treatment and without a helping hand to ease his suffering. You gave him the dignity at the end that he needed so badly xxx


----------



## j4nfr4n

so very sorry cc may buddy rest in peace and may you have peace knowing that you did everything in your power to help him as well as letting him know what being loved really means. god bless you both xx


----------



## catcoonz

Thankyou for all your support, it helps get me through the sad times.
Buddy will be cremated and put on the pet cemetary in Gloucester, i will plant a rose in my garden to remember him by.


----------



## vivien

How are you Feeling now CC? That is a lovely thing you are doing. 

Viv xx


----------



## catcoonz

I feel numb, lost and a failure, keep thinking i should have done something more and maybe he came to me far too late.

I am glad i knew him for a short time even if he hated me, he started to play with the other rescue cat with the ping pong ball and i thought he would get better, i even found a potential home for him for August time, it was a shock when the vet said he had to take him and in Buddy's last few hours i wasnt with him.

He's not in pain anymore and he left this world in peace, could have been so much worse for him, so this is what im clinging onto for now.

Just dont ask how i feel about whoever done this to him, i dont want to get banned.:mad5:


----------



## vivien

catcoonz said:


> I feel numb, lost and a failure, keep thinking i should have done something more and maybe he came to me far too late.
> 
> I am glad i knew him for a short time even if he hated me, he started to play with the other rescue cat with the ping pong ball and i thought he would get better, i even found a potential home for him for August time, it was a shock when the vet said he had to take him and in Buddy's last few hours i wasnt with him.
> 
> He's not in pain anymore and he left this world in peace, could have been so much worse for him, so this is what im clinging onto for now.
> 
> Just dont ask how i feel about whoever done this to him, i dont want to get banned.:mad5:


Firstly you definatly are not a failure Buddy knew you were trying to help him. He had just lost faith in humans. If it wasn't for you he would have probably died a sad and lonely cat that was in dreadfull pain. You are a caring and loving person and that's why you are feeling so bad. I just hope the people who did this to him get a whole lot of bad karma. You did made his last few days comfortable warm and he was well fed with lots of love. So please do not say you are a failure. You are an angel in disguise

Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles

CC i am so sorry, but dont EVER think you failed, you didnt, the people who done this to him failed him not you !!!!
R I P beautiful Buddy xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jill3

You are not a failure. Please don't think that. You helped Buddy as best you could and he would Thank you for that.
He never hated you! Just maybe a little fearful at first.
Cats don't hate.
Now he free from pain at the Bridge word will be getting round of you, the Earth Angel who helps poor Buddy and others like him. 
He would want your good work to continue and bring Health and Happiness to the poor cats that fall into bad Luck.

So Earth Angel Hope you will feel a bit better soon as there will be other little ones in need of your kind Heart xx


----------



## catcoonz

This is the rose bush i will be planting for Buddy, its called "Breath of Life", and seems more appropriate than others i have found. xx


----------



## welshjet

Oh, just seen post CC. Want to hive you a hug now even more.

Take comfort in the fact that you gave as much TLC to Buddy as you could and crrtainly more than he would ever have known in his short cruel life xxx

Run free at the Bridge Buddy, free from pain forever.

Rip little one xxxx


----------



## Cazzer

Oh CC I am so sorry to hear Buddy has gone to the summerlands. An angel taken too soon. I have tears for him so can't imagine how you are feeling x x


----------



## Paddypaws

Aww CC, I am so sorry it turned out like this....I suppose this is the REALLY tough side of rescue, the ones that cannot be saved despite your best efforts.
As others have said, you were of tremendous help to him, providing shelter, pain relief and LOVE, and then the final mercy of ending his suffering.


----------



## monkeymummy32

As have many others, I dropped by this thread again to check for an update on Buddy, hoping to see some improvement and some new pics of the handsome fella. I was so sad to read of your loss, such a shock. You did your best for him in the time you were blessed with his companionship, and that's all that anyone can do. I'm sure he'll be eagerly waiting for you at rainbow bridge one day, until then, CC Cat Angel is needed by many other needy felines! You should be very proud of what you did for him. Run free handsome Buddy xxxx


----------



## Emmeow

So sorry CC. Poor boy deserved a much better chance at life.

You did all you could though xx


----------



## carly87

You've hit the nail on the head, CC. He came to you too late, and knowing the ins and outs of his circumstances as I do, I'd say that you've got nothing at all to beat yourself up about. You can only do your best, and to expect more is to expect the impossible. Grieve for him, yes, but tormenting yourself will lead to burn out.

Easier said than done I know.

Big, big hugs.


----------



## spid

CC I've said this in PM but want to show my support here - you did everything you could for this lovely boy. You are NOT a failure. You made his last few days better than he had ever known. 

Big hugs and big kudos for you.


----------



## JAChihuahua

Oh how absoloutly devestating! You did everything that was possible for this poor boy, and thanks to your hard work he got to know what love, kindness, a warm bed, a full belly, and felt much more comfortable - free from that horrid mess of his coat. You should be proud of yourself for achieving all of that for him in such a short time. He had likely known nothing but neglect, and YOU changed all that, you gave him everything.

_Empty Crate_
_There's another empty crate, sitting by the backyard gate,
waiting to be cleaned & put away.
Just another empty crate, waiting by the backyard gate,
means another special love has left this day.

All the million tears I shed, can't revive him from the dead,
and the desperation felt I can't explain.
All these many million tears take me back throughout the years,
and I wonder why I tolerate this pain.

Then the answer comes quite clear, every Cat & Hound is dear,
and there's those that wouldn't have a chance to live,
If indeed I let this sorrow take away my chance tomorrow,
to provide them with the love I have to give.

So I'll deal with all my grief,knowing I will someday find relief,
when I meet them all again beyond the veil.
All those precious Cats & Hounds, rescued from the street & pounds,
will be there to tell me that I did not fail!

So I'll clean that empty crate, sitting by the backyard gate,
and I'll feel a wisp of air rush by my feet.
He is telling me he's near and he's making it quite clear,
that what he wants is just a final treat!

Author Unknown_


----------



## catcoonz

That is lovely, thankyou xxx


----------



## Jugsmalone

I'm so sorry. I've just read through the whole thread and he was doing so well. 

Well done for rescuing Buddy and giving him a loving caring home in his last days.

RIP Buddy.


----------



## Quinzell

Oh lord, this is the first I've read of this thread. I've read it from start to finish. I have tears streaming down my face. I'm so sorry. I'm so angry.

God bless you CC for giving little Buddy so much love in his last days here.

RIP little boy.


----------



## rose

Life can be so cruel. Poor Buddy, so unfair when it seemed as is his life had had a turn around for the better. A new loving home to go to. 
You did what you could Catcoonz, at least you tried. There will be lots more waiting for your help. Hugs to you, and Buddy RIP xx


----------



## natra

Hi CC, I am so sorry to hear the terrible news, poor Buddy, poor you too for having to go through all of this. Its so sad. It will probably be little comfort but, at least Buddy knew love in his last days. I really dont think I can write anymore right now because of tears. What a great woman you are, may god bless you x


----------



## sarahecp

CC, you are not a failure, please do not think that you are, you did your best for Buddy. The only ones that failed him are the ones who made this poor boy suffer  

Buddy left this life far too soon, but he will live on in your heart forever xxxx


The rose bush is very pretty


----------



## Kah

I feel so bad for you CC. No words will make everything better I know but hold on to that image of Buddy and the ping pong ball. You gave him something he would otherwise never have had. Without you, I can't bear to think how he would have spent his last days. Unfortunately, while he is now at peace, you are left to grieve for him. However, you have not failed, you did everything you could, and in my opinion you are an angel and an inspiration. My thougths are very much with you today. With love, Kx


----------



## Colette

Just caught up on this thread... I'm so sorry to hear Buddy didn't make it. 

Hope you're holding up ok. Run free at the bridge buddy.


----------



## ellsbells0123

I'm so sorry

Well done for rescuing Buddy and giving him a loving caring home in his last days.

RIP Buddy.


----------



## GingerJasper

Like many on here i've been following this thread with tears and smiles for little buddy and you. With such great improvement in a short time its very sad to hear that little Buddy has gone to the bridge. 

You know your not a failure CC you have done the best and more than the irresponsible owners of him ever did.

Carry on the great work and the flowers are a lovely touch and should make you smile everyday when you go into the garden.

Well done with everything you did and will continue to do when the next poor little kitty comes in needing your help, patience and understanding.


----------

